# GBA & NDS Titles Expected 22nd to 26th October



## Hadrian (Oct 18, 2007)

Yay another load of samey titles that we've played a million times ago every bleeding week.  Phoenix Wright is a must of course, unless you played the J version to death. Front Mission should be worth a try and I hope it'll be more than a PSX port. Would like to play the Snooker title and I hope its good.

22nd October

*The Sims 2: Castaway*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Survival-me-do
*Developer:*   Maxis   *Publisher:*  EA

Yet another Sims game, this time its set on a desert island and you're people have to survive. Cashing in on Lost do you think? Unlike the other versions, the DS one only lets you take control over one Sim. You can create your character and tweak a variety of physical attributes, and then you can go about exploring, gathering materials, and building things to survive. The game is essentially a story/adventure game with simulation elements, and involves a lot of social networking between your Sim and the other surviving Sims on the island. Of course a lot of the survival jizz is handled by lots of mini games.

Video Link













23rd October

*Chessmaster: The Art of Learning*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Chess-me-do
*Developer:*   Maxis   *Publisher:*  Ubisoft

Could this finally be the game chess fans have been waiting for? Personally I'd rather have Battle Chess DS but I'm like that. Using a very very simplified version of videogame chess this game intends to teach you the rules and also play regular chess. Also included are multiplayer wireless modes and six original mini games, including  "Fork My Fruit" which erm sounds a bit rude. Players will also have access to 900 of the world's most important chess games, which are analyzed to help players improve their tactics.












*EA Playground*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Mini games-me-do
*Developer:*   EA Canada   *Publisher:*  EA

Another title featuring yet more mini games. Blow into the Nintendo DS mic to shoot spitballs and battle your friends and family in dodgeball -- every game brings its own twist to the controls for the ultimate, all-ages, party game! And if family and friends are not around, you can still have fun in EA Playground. Explore the world on your own as you enter different locations, unlocking new activities, making wacky in-game friends and collecting rewards and stickers to upgrade your abilities along the way. No wi-fi wtf?? Only multicard multiplayer? EA = LOSE!

Video Link












*Ed, Edd & Eddy: Scam of the Century*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Platform-me-do
*Developer:*   D3   *Publisher:*  D3

Another lame looking platformer, like the ones we've been getting from THQ since the SNES days...except this isn't by THQ.












*Front Mission*

*Region:*  US   *Genre: * Turn based Tactical RPG-me-do
*Developer:*   Square Enix   *Publisher:*  Square Enix

I can see this featuring in my unappreciated bit. I really hoping people will give this game a go because Front Mission is a damn fine series of games. If you like Final Fantasy Tactics or Fire Emblem then give this a go. Ok this is a port of the PSX game Front Mission 1st which was a remake of the SNES game but with new stuff added. This version adds even more stuff and modes and also makes use of the DS special features. Next year SE will release a new FM game for the DS in Japan, hopefully this game will do well enough for that one to make it over here.












*Hannah Montana: Music Jam*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Music-me-do
*Developer:*  Gorilla Games  *Publisher:*  Disney

People who have played this say its good, they say its really good! Will you see past the license to give it a go?

Video Link












*Imagine Animal Doctor / Imagine Fashion Designer / Imagine Babyz*

*Region:*  US   *Genre: * Stereotyping girls-me-do
*Developer:*   Ubisoft   *Publisher:*  Ubisoft

Ok here are three titles that are aimed at girls, 'cos you know all girls want to imagine that they are a vet or fashion designer or that they have a baby. Not sure the baby one will do that well as most 13-16 year olds have one by now. Next year there will also be Imagine Figure Skating and Imagine Master Chief...sorry Chef and Imagine Abortion Clinic, one of those isn't true. I can't find any screens right now but just imagine any other girl aimed Ubisoft game and you'll probably be right.

*Mega Man ZX Advent*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * platform shoot-me-do
*Developer:*   Capcom   *Publisher:*  Capcom

I liked the last ZX game, it was good even though ITS NOT MEGA MAN! Seriously Capcom, bring the guy back I just can't understand why you don't play the guy in these games, who the hell wants to play some kid in a suit when you could be Mega Man?? If it was up to me I'd bring back the awesomness of the NES titles and bang them up to date with explosions and other jizz. Anyway the Japanese version seemed ok, better than most games on the DS anyway but not for everyone.

Video Link












*Napoleon Dynamite*

*Region:*  US   *Genre: * sexist-me-do
*Developer:*  Crave  *Publisher:*  Crave

This looks like a piece of crap to cash in on a film released ages ago. Also looks like that the designers never watched the film but looked at images from the film. Amazingly this isn't by DSI but by the other shitmongers Crave!












*Naruto: Path of the Ninja*

*Region:*  US   *Genre: * RPG-me-do
*Developer:*  TOSE  *Publisher:*  D3

Yet another Naruto game but this one is a RPG this time. Probably only for Naruto fans.












*Nicktoons: Attack of the Toybots* GBA & NDS

*Region:*  US   *Genre: * Platform-me-do
*Developer:*  THQ  *Publisher:*  THQ

Damn...another lame cash in game...ok. Yes its yet another Nicktoon platforming title. Bless THQ for still supporting the GBA though, actually that Krusty Krab GBA title wasn't too bad.

DS Screens:





GBA Screens:





*Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations*

*Region:*  US & Europe  *Genre: * Lawyer-me-do
*Developer:*  Capcom  *Publisher:*  Capcom

Well the Japanese one does actually have an English mode but a lot of people are waiting for a proper English one. Also out on the same day is the Euro one which will please those who are kinda lame with English. Its a great game though I've still yet to finish it. Now the wait for the 4th game is one!

Video Link....Madness?












*Pocket Pets*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Pet-me-do
*Developer:*  Agatsuma Entertainment  *Publisher:*  O3 Entertainment

The English version of Hana Deka Club: Animal Paradise.












*Rhythm n' Notes*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Music-me-do
*Developer:*  Agetec Inc.  *Publisher:*  Agetec Inc.

Another music title but this one trys to teach you about rhythm and shiz.












*Spanish For Everyone*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Spanish-me-do
*Developer:*  No Company  *Publisher:*  Activision

It teaches Spanish! Thanks to webyugioh for the images.












*SpongeBob's Atlantis SquarePantis* NDS & GBA

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Platform-me-do
*Developer:*  THQ  *Publisher:*  THQ

Another game by THQ to sap monies from parents purses (or wallets!) and again theres a GBA version which will probably be a bit better.

DS Screens:











GBA Screens:





*Super Collapse 3*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Puzzle-me-do
*Developer:*  MacPlay    *Publisher:*  MumboJumbo
*Multi player:* Nothing said.

Another PC puzzle game makes it onto the DS. It keeps getting delayed so lets see if it makes the date.









*The Suite Life of Zack & Cody : Circle of Spies*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Platform-me-do
*Developer:*  A2M  *Publisher:*  Disney

Christ wasn't there a cash in game a few months back? This sucks ass...ok well yeah another game based on this crap tv show. Expect mediocrity and mini games in place of any original ideas.












*Zoo Hospital*

*Region:*  US  *Genre: * Vet-me-do
*Developer:*  Torus  *Publisher:*  Majesco Games

Well I was kinda hoping for a Theme Hospital sort of game but instead we've got some sort of vet game...again. Well it could be alright but then Zoo Tycoon DS sucked balls.












25th October

As there are so many Japanese titles out this week I've decided to just mention those that we can play or people are looking forward to.

*Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Fuuketsu no Grimoire*

*Region:*  Japan   *Genre: * Strategy-me-do
*Developer:*   Blade Interactive   *Publisher:*  Square Enix

Yet another Final Fantasy title for the DS, but thats OK it beats seeing games end with z. A sequel to FF Tactics Advance, this time it'll have touch screen gubbins and WFC multiplayer which I guess is very very welcome!












*Winning Eleven DS 2: Goal X Goal*

*Region:*  Japan   *Genre: * Football-me-do
*Developer:*   Konami   *Publisher:*  Konami












*Dungeon Maker*

*Region:*  Japan   *Genre: * RPG-me-do
*Developer:*   BGlobal A Entertainment   *Publisher:*  Global A Entertainment

The series comes to the DS. Global A chose to go with kid-friendly artwork and a magical shovel for the DS game opposed to the grittier look in PSP series. The important point is you build dungeons in both and that's the major selling point of Global A's series but I think I'll look forward more to the PSP version if it comes out in the West.









*Apathy: Narugami Gakuen Toshi Densetsu Tantei Kyoku*

*Region:*  Japan   *Genre: * Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*   Del   *Publisher:*  Arc









*Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch*

*Region:*  Japan   *Genre: * Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*   Bandai Namco   *Publisher:*  Bandai Namco












Crossword DS + Sekai 1-Shuu Cross
Tantei Kibukawa Ryosuke Jiken Tan: The Masquerade Lullaby
Simple Series 24: The Sensha
Simple Series 25: The Koushounin
Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann
The Frogman Show
Eigo o Taberu Fushigi na Ikimono Marsh
Sekai no Shougi
Mensetsu no Tatsujin: Tenshoku-Hen
Maru Kaite DonDon Oboeru: Kyoui no Tsugawa Shiki Kanji Kioku Jutsu - Kiso Gakushuu Hen
Mainichi Happy! Ayanokouji Kimimaro no Life Kit
Keiba Navi: Uma no Suke 2
Illust Logic DS + Colorful Logic
ESSE Shikkari Kakeibo DS
Tomodachi Tsukurou! Mahou no Koukan Nikki
Sugar Bunnies DS: Yume no Sweets Koubou
Dengeki Bunko Ira no Sora UFO Natsu II

Sorry theres not detail for all for but its kinda time consuming getting info on all games.

26th October

*World Snooker Championship: Season 2007-08*

*Region:*  Europe   *Genre: * Snooker-me-do
*Developer:*   Blade Interactive   *Publisher:*  Blade Interactive

Whats this? I nice looking Snooker game on the DS? With official content? I'm in! Looking forward to this one, it features 96 of the worlds top players, nine official tournaments, challenge mode and it has pure 3D play. If they can nail the psychics & AI like the developers did in the 360 version then we're in for a treat! Doesn't seem to have any multiplayer though which is stupid.

Video Link Steve Davis Advert












*Solitaire Overload*

*Region:*  US   *Genre: * Soilatire-me-do
*Developer:*   Cosmigo   *Publisher:*  Telegames

This features 101 solitaire games. The entire game is touch screen controlled, which makes it just as simple as playing it on the computer. Simply drag the cards around, or double tap them when appropriate. Should keep players who like his sort of thing happy for a bit. Of course being a budget title, theres no wi-fi.






*Interactive Storybook Series 2 & 3*

*Region:*  US   *Genre: * Book-me-do
*Developer:*   Tommo   *Publisher:*  Tommo

Two storybook titles. Nuff Said. I would show some screens but do you even care?

And thats it. Expect delays and what not and don't always expect a dump the second the shops open, have some bloody patience ok? I was gonna get rid of the me-do bit but someone was bitching yesterday so they stick for now as I'd hate to think that they have influence me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Coming Soon*

*The Legend of Kage 2*

*Region:*  Japan/US   *Genre: * Ninja-me-do
*Developer:*   Tatio  *Publisher:*  Tatio
*Released:* Japan Febuary 2008 & US Q1 2008

A very long awaited sequel to a game that was released into the arcades 20 years ago. You basically played a ninja and went around slicing enemies, nothing complicated just nice simple hacking and slashing. This game is aimed at those who are sick of the touching and scratching and who want something thats just simple to play but not easy! The new game has 12 stages for Kage and 12 stages for his kunoichi counterpart, Chihiro but chances are that they will probably be the same 12 but with different enemy and item layout. The developers are also aiming for a deeper game though I have no idea what they mean. Yes yes the NES version of the first game sucked total ass but the arcade one was good, I really liked it because I like these sort of games and well I doubt Temco will do a platforming Ninja Gaiden again so this will have to do! Can't wait for this as I'm one of those bored with pet, mini games, brain and kiddy cash in titles.


----------



## IainDS (Oct 18, 2007)

EA Playgorund looks fun.

Looking foward to FF and Super Collapse!


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh man, Front Mission, Naruto, Phoenix Wright, Super Collapse all in 1 week .

*EDIT:* If Super Collapse 3 actually comes out. It was supposed to come out back in February.


----------



## mkoo (Oct 18, 2007)

I got excited for a moment when I saw Ace Attorney. (Already finished English/Japanese release) Front Mission is looking good. Chessmaster has no wi-fi? (well I just remembered Clubhouse had chess for multiplayer )


----------



## moozxy (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking forward to Naruto and Super Collapse 3.


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG i think i'd better dig out my 2 gig card for next week then 
sims castaway - for me and of course i want all the girlie games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






but i'll have to hide the thread from the boys or i'll never see the ds all the holidays , the ed's, spongebob AND nicktoons wtf 
then my other half will pwn it off me at some point for the chess game





  i hate next week already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nice one as always hadrian


----------



## ooh44 (Oct 18, 2007)

too many interesting game title.

-The Sims 2: Castaway
- EA Playground
- Front Mission
- Naruto: Path of the Ninja
- Super Collapse 3

Japanese
- Final Fantasy Tactics A2
- Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch

and here is the missing Japanese game title that you shouldn't miss.
- World Soccor Winning Eleven DS Goal x Goal
- Dungeon Maker ......


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 18, 2007)

Crap! I missed Dungeon Maker! I saw it but never wrote it!

Didn't see Winning Eleven in there though.


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 18, 2007)

thx hadrian, quite a big release this week!


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm actually looking forward to that Spanish teaching game, I'm learning Spanish at school at the moment. Playing regular games in Spanish is a bit too much for me yet, so I hope this one is good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 18, 2007)

That Music teaching game looks interesting.. I'll give it a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A Spanish teaching game is also looking cool.. hope there's one for french coming out soon.. already know spanish.. 
Those are some really useful "edutainment" game coming out.. a lot better than "eye training" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the "real games".. i might try Front Mission and PW3.. still haven't played the japanese version..


----------



## Jax (Oct 18, 2007)

Naruto and Rhythm n' Music FTW!

And that chess game looks... exciting! Look at that guy, all pumped up!


----------



## BionicC (Oct 18, 2007)

I think Solitaire Overload is by the developers of Ultimate Card Games on the GBA which was a really well-implemented set of Patience games so I'm looking forward to that one. If there really isn't any download play then that's a little disappointing (UCG let you send individual games to another GBA via linkup cable) but hardly a deal-breaker.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Oct 18, 2007)

You realised you ruined a pretty awesome joke (seriously, I had to put the game down for a minute because I laughed so much) with that PW3-Video link?


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 18, 2007)

Only really looking forward to Legend of Kage 2 this time around. I'll play it and pretend I'm playing a new sidescrolling Ninja Gaiden. I'll give the rhythm n' music game a shot as well.

Hadrian- thanks for doing these by the way. They're my favorite regularly scheduled posts.


----------



## AFKboy (Oct 18, 2007)

Front Mission  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Finally !

Hope its better then FFIII
Next week I have vacation in Holland so I'm going to play Front Mission 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hmmm so I need to finish Zelda in the next 4 days.
I think I can make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 to many good games lately


----------



## tjas (Oct 18, 2007)

I must say it is has a ''negative'' approach this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but still Thanks!


----------



## webyugioh (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Can't find no screens but I erm imagine that this tries to teach people Spanish.



Here are some screens of it.


----------



## adgloride (Oct 18, 2007)

Some great games coming out on the DS this month.  The sims 2 castaway looks good.  The chessmaster also looks good.  But like hadrian I would prefer a battlechess version on the DS.  It would work well and I loved the amiga version.  I bet chessmaster isn't online either.  EA playground could be great fun.  I love the mini games.  

Looking at the screen shots for zoo hospital, that might not be a bad game.  It might be a bit like trauma centre.  With the contribution hadrian makes to the forum, I'm surprised he's still just a normal member.


----------



## Icetron (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the news, quite a few I'm looking forward to.


----------



## plasmatron (Oct 18, 2007)

Legend Of Kage 2 is the only one out of tons of the usual DS crap these days.
Still waiting for the Bee Game and Nanostray 2.


----------



## pika3000 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks like it'll be a good week, thanks hadrian


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 18, 2007)

A billards game on DS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure if I'm familar with that variant.


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 18, 2007)

That is going to be an awesome week. Even if half of them only got released, still would be an awesome week!


----------



## WK416 (Oct 19, 2007)

Front Mission and Ace Attorney SHALL BE MINE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So sad that this is only the beginning of the winter holiday video game flood, which means broken wallets for all.
... Unless ye be a mighty pirate.


----------



## Alastair (Oct 19, 2007)

Slim pickings for non-Americans.


----------



## StingX (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm going to blow a gasket...WHERE DID MEGA MAN ZX ADVENT GO ;-;


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice work again hadrian for building this kick ass list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait for Front Mission, looks sweet.

EA Playground looks kinda fun too


----------



## ediblebird (Oct 19, 2007)

Front Mission and FFTA2 yeah baby!


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> Slim pickings for non-Americans.



Errr don't you have a flashcart? You do realise you can play US games just as well on your flashcart as European games.


On Topic - Not too many titles I'm interested in this week, my wife will enjoy some of those Vet/Pet games and the Solitare game.
Final Fantasy Tactics was cool on the GBA but I'll wait for the English release before grabbing the second.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 19, 2007)

Front mission for the mother fucking win!

This is a game that absolutely MUST be played.


----------



## Jei (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, Front Mission, Collapse and Phoenix Wright... just wow.
Of course, if Pw3 didn't get any script fix, then I'm going with the japanese one as soon as I finish Pw2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here goes hope that this Fft won't be as screwed as it's Advance counterpart.
Man, I really wish the Fft remake went to the Ds too, that's the best Final Fantasy I ever played...


----------



## MacGnG (Oct 19, 2007)

The Legend of Kage 2 looks good


----------



## landerx (Oct 19, 2007)

Looking forward to Legend of Kage 2


----------



## akuchan (Oct 19, 2007)

omg a code geass game!!! since when.. =/ it'll never come out here sigh


----------



## Kellicros (Oct 19, 2007)

Out of the list, I think I am only waiting for Front Mission. :|


----------



## T-hug (Oct 19, 2007)

Lookin forward to Front Mission it looks great I was worried about it being scaled down so much but it still looks nice.
Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced 2!!! I have a habit of playing through these games in Japanese but I'm going to hold out on this one for the USA release it's now my number 1 most wanted game.  I played the original for over 150 hours lol.  I just hope they have speeded up the animations a bit to cut down overall battle time.
I want to be excited for Pheonix Wright T&T but I'm so far behind in the games I'm not that bothered for it (still on PW2).
Super Collapse 3 just because it's mindless adictive fun.
Legend of Kage 2 looks like it could be very good.

Great work as always @ hadrian it's nice to see proper research going into these topics and not just a date with a few screens.
*awaits new Castlevania DS infos*


----------



## r3l4x (Oct 19, 2007)

w00t FFTA2 ... it would be nice to have furigana but it doesn't look like it. But that's not gonna stop me from playing it non stop


----------



## Lupigen (Oct 19, 2007)

Front Mission to see what its about, and Phoenix Wright to see what's changed.


----------



## evadwolrab (Oct 19, 2007)

EA Playground, FM and Kage will get a look-in on my cart.

Kage might even be my Alien Hominid fix!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 19, 2007)

Good games,
EA playground... good game for passing time
Snooker very interesting game hope it's good
Nice... seems like phoenix wright is coming back for english
And frontier looks like a game i played in gba which was excellent
Sims 2 is good to have but can't finish it ever


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, I was losing interest in doing this as seeing the same pet, mini game compilations and brain games every week was making me lose interest but there are still a few nice looking games to come anyway. I need to remember the droughts we get in the middle of the year where we get nothing!

Really looking forward to the Snooker game most of all though, I find it relaxing to play those games but I would really love it if the makers of Jimmy Whites series from the PC did one for the DS. I'll probably play he likes of Front Mission later on sometime but at the moment I'm kinda bored with playing these sort of games.

Edit: Big thanks to webyugioh for the "Spanish For Everybody" screens.


----------



## jesus_bon_jovi (Oct 19, 2007)

I wonder what those two will be doing in Tijuana . . .
And yes we need a French for everyone 'game' so we can conjugate some verbs! 
Je ne parle pas français . . . pero si hablo español . . .


----------



## Jax (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jesus_bon_jovi @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> I wonder what those two will be doing in Tijuana . . .
> And yes we need a French for everyone 'game' so we can conjugate some verbs!
> Je ne parle pas français . . . pero si hablo español . . .



I'm still waiting for a Japanese learning game...


----------



## Jei (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> Thanks for the responses, I was losing interest in doing this as seeing the same pet, mini game compilations and brain games every week was making me lose interest but there are still a few nice looking games to come anyway. I need to remember the droughts we get in the middle of the year where we get nothing!


Please don't quit on this! It's so informative and useful to have the expected game releases here, so we can always discuss at the games that aren't out yet.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Oct 19, 2007)

Cheers hadrian,

Chessmaster: The Art of Learning
EA Playground (for the girly)
Rhythm n' Notes
Spanish For Everyone
Super Collapse 3
World Snooker Championship: Season 2007-08
Solitaire Overload

All look pretty interesting to me


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 19, 2007)

Oooooooo...  Kage 2 looks juicy.  I actually really enjoyed the NES version.  Played it quite a bit as a yung' un.  The new version looks more like an Action-Adventure Castleroid game, which means it will spend many moons on my DS.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the huge release list hadrian!  Your effort is much appreciated.


----------



## fenthwick (Oct 19, 2007)

Front Mission and World Snooker Championship: Season 2007-08 looks good. 

There are also some nice looking japanese games but i don't like playing something i can not understand.


----------



## jenngcia (Oct 19, 2007)

Ed. Edd, Eddy: Scam of the Century

By any chance, could they be referring to their own game?


----------



## Rankio (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> Oooooooo...Â Kage 2 looks juicy.Â I actually really enjoyed the NES version.Â Played it quite a bit as a yung' un.Â The new version looks more like an Action-Adventure Castleroid game, which means it will spend many moons on my DS.Â



I agree, I enjoyed the NES version too and LOK2 looks pretty good.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 19, 2007)

its strange how most games keep getting dealyed.
i see no mention of lifesigns even though ive been waiting for that
sadly my touchscreen is broken so i probably cant play any good games for the next month or so, till i receive my new touch screen which i am yet to order lol

as always, great job hadrian


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> its strange how most games keep getting dealyed.
> i see no mention of lifesigns even though ive been waiting for that
> sadly my touchscreen is broken so i probably cant play any good games for the next month or so, till i receive my new touch screen which i am yet to order lol
> 
> as always, great job hadrian


Lifesigns Europe is out in November now but the US one is scheduled for next Tuesday. Will we ever see it this year?

Oh and I'm not quiting this for a while, when people stop reading these I'll stop doing them but it would be nice if the bad games stopped selling so developers would stop making them.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 19, 2007)

1531_Izuna_Legend_of_the_Ninja_EUR_NDS-GRN
1530_Honeycomb_Beat_EUR_NDS-XMS
1529_Otona_no_DS_Mystery_II_Idzumi_Jiken_Fair_JPN_NDS-6rz
are out.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> 1531_Izuna_Legend_of_the_Ninja_EUR_NDS-GRN
> 1530_Honeycomb_Beat_EUR_NDS-XMS
> 1529_Otona_no_DS_Mystery_II_Idzumi_Jiken_Fair_JPN_NDS-6rz
> are out.


Yeah they're like last weeks news and two are only region dupes.


----------



## AntvgX (Oct 19, 2007)

To many great games in one week!
FF tactics
Code Geas
Dungeon Maker
Naruto
Front Mission


----------



## Overwhelming (Oct 20, 2007)

Front Mission is the only game I'm interested about.


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 20, 2007)

Front mission
ff tatics
maybe naruto


----------



## Masked (Oct 20, 2007)

Shawn would be playing his DS on that long car ride except that the only game he brought is the one that he's in and it sucks.
Also, apparently the city of Tijuana is made up of only a single church. And how can they be approaching Tijuana if you can still see the skyscrapers of the city they were in last through their car's rear window? Or are they driving backwards? Can anyone answer these questions?


----------



## Ruri (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm kinda curious about Apathy...  it looks like an interesting horror/adventure game.  Hope we get an english version of it.

EDIT:  There's a very short commercial for it here.


----------



## madmk (Oct 20, 2007)

Those graphics on Front Mission look frickin' sweet. Kinda like Desert Strike :-)) Hopefully the games good


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok I admit it, I suck! Missed Mega Man ZX Advent but its there now. Also added is that Hannah Montana Music Jam game, it was suppose to be out last week but now out next instead.

I mentioned that Lifesigns was also due to be out in the US but I didn't write it up well good job I didn't as it got delayed again until the 6th so it'll come out in the US 10 days earlier than the Euro one.


----------



## Chopders (Oct 21, 2007)

Jackass: The Game isn't supose to be relase on October the 24th ?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Chopders @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Jackass: The Game isn't supose to be relase on October the 24th ?


Yeah it was in there but everywhere is now stating that the US release is now 8th January with the Euro one out in November so took it out.


----------



## Da-Huntha (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm still waiting for myst


----------

